# Tiguan - 2015 2.0 TDI BlueMotion



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The wife is thinking of ditching her old Mazda 2 for something a bit larger and more comfy. Since we're still hauling our collage age kids around from time to time, this seems like a good choice. The diesel offers good mileage, interior has everything we want, and since it's VW I can still have fun with a few casual tweaks with the VCDS.

Just curious if anyone's familiar with this line and can make any recommendations.

1. Is this something that can be remapped for a bit more "umph"?
2. Any quirks to be aware of?
3. Has anyone experienced any major issues with the panorama roof mechanism?

Cheers! 

https://www.autoscout24.ch/de/d/vw-tigu ... 10%26r%3d5
.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

had one as a hire car and they are shocking...
the milage was not goof and it was really underpowered and spoilt the whole experience. cabin is not nice either it very dark and cheap. Roof rattle like hell, you had to keep the shade part across to stop it. I have no idea if this is a common complaint or not.

If I was you id look toward a Q5 or even Q3, its a notable step up on the VW.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks, will keep that in mind during the test drive.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I've not had too many dealings with these so can't really give any advice on them but I'm with Toshiba on this one, I'd be looking at one of the Audi 'Q's. I know quite a few people that have (or had) Q5's and love them. I don't know anyone that's had a Tig - maybe that says something right there? I don't know.
The only one downside mentioned with the Q5 (aside the big jump in price for the comparable year) was the mpg, other than that, it seems, they're great.
The Tig's do seem to have pretty good reviews though...

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/vo ... -2008-2016

https://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/ ... est/62153/

Whatever you decide though, white's the best colour :wink:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Stiff - As mentioned in my PM, this one wasn't really half bad. We had discussed going Audi as you and Toshiba mentioned, but for price, mileage and cost of ownership, the Tig came out ahead. Keep in mind we put over 100,000-km on her brand new Mazda 2 in less than 4-years, so for the kind of road trips we do, that's a big consideration. Plus, we're not getting any younger so bigger seats, sitting higher and more road comfort is for her at least, a big plus.

After the test drive, which wasn't half bad, we came to the conclusion the Tig would be a pretty good option as a replacement for her Mazda 2. This is the third Tig we've test driven, but our first diesel. Given the mileage in the petrol versions was really poor, I think we may go with the TDI.

And yes, it's white! 

Another nice think about the Tig is I now know my way around a VCDS I can plug in and play with the codes!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds like a good all round buy then.








And those white ones really do drive better than the other colours.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Had a chat with meine frau this morning and looks like it's a done deal on the Tig. She spoke with the dealer again this morning and he was willing to came down in price (...they always are near end of month, esp in late summer as they want to clear inventory). So it looks like next week we'll have a Tig in the driveway.

@ Stiff - Yep, white looks good. On a Tig!  Though this one may end up with red calipers sooner than later! ;-) As expected, the color factor was a key selling point while the paddle shifters, touch screen Navi and LED DRLs were all lost to her. It pretty much boiled down to being white with two-tone gray seats with a panorama roof - and the fact I'm handy with a VCDS.

As they say, "If momma ain't happy, ain't NO body happy!"


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Just check with your insurer that the pano roof is included in the policy. I've heard some horror stories about Evoque owners having damaged theirs and not getting paid out. They're quite expensive to replace too. Might be different with the Veedubya's but I'd check just to be safe.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Stiff. Good advice! I will be sure to discuss that with the insurance company before we sign anything.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I had a 14 plate r-line dsg (177bhp) for 2 years and couldn't fault it. Did what I needed it to but wasn't very exciting.

Easily got into the 50mpg range on a good run.

No real issues other than the pano roof's sometimes leak.

As that's a Euro 6 does it have ad blue?

I didn't mod mine but a remap on the 184ps should see 240ps


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ DPG - Yeah, been doing the research on a remap, asking around, getting other forum members opinions. Pros and cons about off-the-shelf chips from Amazon or eBay vs. taking it in and having it remapped and dyno'd. Unlike the petrol version, remapping a turbo diesel seems to make sense. Just a bit concerned about longevity issues on the engine since this will be a daily driver, to and from the shops/market, and my wife really wants to see if she can put over 200,000-km on it. So we'll see.

I agree, it's not exactly the most flashy thing on the road. But my wife is much more practical and less visual than I am and for her it works. She's actually pretty jazzed about getting it next week. On the flip side, the fact that it blends in with all the other cars in a parking garage may be an advantage. Hopefully that will be enough to prevent people from screwing with it when we're on holidays. They'll go for the Q5 parked next to me instead!!

I've read on several Tig forums that the pano-top can be problematic, especially for leaks. Fortunately, unlike the UK, this part of Europe doesn't get that much rain or snow (which is good, because it will be living outside all year). But I plan on really checking the drains to be sure there's nothing stuck or living down in there.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I think the longevity factor will be fine as, for the most part, it will be driven by Mrs SJP as opposed to a speed-hungry-demon-driver  
Now I'm not affiliating this company by any means as I know nothing about them but this article is quite informative and interesting. Might be worth a read and weighing up those pro's and con's.  
https://hyperchips.co.uk/can-a-remap-da ... ur-engine/


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Stiff - Appreciate the link. Will look into it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just picked up the Tig this afternoon and I have to say it's really quite nice! My wife was following me home (I was in my TT of course) and we were not 5 minutes on the highway when she punched it and passed me with a huge grin on her face! That pretty much said it all. Mama's happy, so looks like daddy's gonna have a very nice evening tonight! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's many things, but nice or good is neither of them ;0)
It's good to have a wife with a low bar


----------

